# الحان ( ليله ابو غلمسيس ) سبت الفرح للمعلم ابراهيم عياد



## moharb (18 فبراير 2010)

الحان ( ليله ابو غلمسيس ) سبت الفرح للمعلم ابراهيم عياد








أرباع الناقوس

إبصالية عربى

إبصالية واطس لسبت الفرح

إنجيل باكر و مرد الإنجيل

الأسبزمس الأدام

التوزيع

الختام

الذكصولوجية

الهوس الثالث

باشويس

قانون باكر

لحن أنوك بى بى كوجى

لحن إرى بى إسمو

مرد إنجيل القداس

مرد الإبركسيس

مردات أحجار أساسات صور المدينة

مردات الأسباط

مزمور باكر

من له أذنان
​ 
.


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2010)

رااااااااااائع يا محارب 
شكرا ليك على الالحان 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------

